# Hehe :: blush :: New Fursona



## VashelTheWolf (Aug 13, 2008)

:: Bows Slightly :: I am Vashel the wolf. I am tall yet somewhat slender and fit. I am wild at times, but that is the nature of all wolves. My fur is silver with black highlights, thus providing perfect cover for when I stalk at night. I have a pattern on my fur of the Mandalorian Shoulder patch that will never fade as I age, around it is Mando'a scripture stating "Mando'ade Vode An", "Sons and daughters of Mandalor, brothers and sisters all." :: Adjusts his glasses :: Sadly I have to wear glasses which does in fact cut my agile mobility in half. :: Crosses his right leg over his left knee, and adjusts his trench coat. :: I have a fairly long fuse, which allows you to poke and probe at me for a while before I snap at you. I hope you will all accept me over time. :: Adjusts glasses again, sighing softly :: Lately people have been calling me the Wolf form of Otacon due to my posture, constant adjustment of my glasses, and looks as a human form. :: Shrugs softly :: But that is life I suppose? And now I part into the shadows for now. I pray in time you accept me into this pack.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 13, 2008)

So, Vashel, can ya do anythin' cool?


----------



## VashelTheWolf (Aug 13, 2008)

:: Bows and blushes :: Not really, I'm an alright Manga style artist but it takes me a while to do anything. I'm a grand photographer when I sit down and work hard at taking the right shot. But I am mainly just your average Otacon-ish nerd that speaks a dead Star Wars language and roadies for a local black metal band. So I'm really nothing all that special.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 13, 2008)

Awesome, awesome.

Any cool powers or anything?


----------



## VashelTheWolf (Aug 13, 2008)

Heh n-no not really. If the use of Norse Runes count then I guess I do. :: Rubs back of head ::


----------



## Magikian (Aug 13, 2008)

VashelTheWolf said:


> Heh n-no not really. If the use of Norse Runes count then I guess I do. :: Rubs back of head ::



Hmmm... Does anything ever happen?


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Aug 13, 2008)

o.o;;

Hey, I found a penny!


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 13, 2008)

Hehe, it is like Otacon =3 and Otacon is awesome  Haha

MY PENNY! *snatches*


----------



## VashelTheWolf (Aug 13, 2008)

Well Runes in Norse Mythology are in a sense "Magic" Or Blessed by the Gods to give the user of the runes strength, better sight, faster reaction time, and healing capabilities so long as the Rune User has the rune on his person.


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 13, 2008)

*bows* i welcome you here, and you sound like a nice person
i am darkdy, shapeshifter, and fallen archangel
i also welcome you as a friend
*offers handshake* if you wish me to be


----------



## VashelTheWolf (Aug 13, 2008)

:: Smiles :: Thank you, it feels good to be welcomed.


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 13, 2008)

your welcome, maybe we could talk some time,
MSN <--- overthere


----------



## VashelTheWolf (Aug 13, 2008)

hehe :: Blushes :: i didnt think i would get accepted so fast.


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 13, 2008)

i believe one of the coolest parts of being a furry is making friends


----------



## VashelTheWolf (Aug 13, 2008)

Mmhm. I used to just wonder around until my gal told me to make an account here.


----------



## Hackfox (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome have a muffin


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome onboard ^^

You seem to be a good RP-[insert a useful ending like the german "-ler" one, in moment i don't know the right -.-], right?


----------

